# Phantastic Pheasant opener.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Myself, Bwhntr, Tex, and our kids headed out for a fun Pheasant Opener. Thanks for coming along Gentlemen (and Ladies), I enjoyed the day. A day to remember for sure.

We rolled into our spot at about 7:30 the temperature reading on Shane's (bwhntr) truck read 26 degrees. :shock:

The kids were ready for some fun.









Not sure if bwhntr was ready.









First off we made our way through a field which in the "good ole days" would yield a limit of birds for 6 hunters in the first hour. I hoped we could at least find a couple of birds. Half way up the mile long stretch Cooper had retrieved a couple of Jack Rabbits for me, and Pointed a Two Point Buck from 10 yards. No real signs of Pheasants. Finally Shane flushed a hen. It was good to know that there was at least one bird around.

We hunted a good hour or more when Cooper went on point. I was excited as I worked towards him, finally I could see a Rooster laying low in the grass. I had all day to get ready. I worked in, flushed the bird, then proceeded to miss two shots at that bird. I am going to remember that miss for a long time. We had actually seen a Rooster! I hadn't seen one on that property all year. A few minutes later Tex and Hunter flushed another Rooster (and missed the shots). Shane and I worked through where that bird landed with no results. Tex and Hunter went through right after us and Tex was able to shoot the first Rooster of the day. I felt good because no matter what happened after that, we weren't going to get skunked like I did last year.

A little while later Cooper went on a nice point again. Hootch came in a little tight and the bird flushed. I was a little ways back and I thought it was a hen Shane said it was a rooster so he and Haley went to chase that bird amd see if they could get another chance at it. Hootch was able to point that bird two more times but that bird was a smart one and was able to sneak around them and flushed out of range again.

While they were trying to work in to that bird again, Camryn and I worked through another nice piece of cover. Cooper slammed into a nice point. I asked Camryn to watch closely and stay put while I went in for the flush. I flushed a nice rooster that cackled loudly as it took flight. Cooper held solid through the flush. I took aim and fired. This time I connected. From behind me I heard Camryn yell "woohoo" as she watched the bird hit the ground. Cooper made a nice retrieve to hand.










Camryn and the Rooster. She wasn't too sure about holding that big ol' bird.









When we made it back to the trucks, we found that Tex and Hunter had bagged another bird. 









The final bird of the day was another sneaky one. We weren't in really thick cover at the time. Cooper went on point and Hootch backed nicely. Shane went out and tried for several minutes to produce a bird as the dogs held. Right after we released the dogs, Tex and Hunter came up behind us and flushed that bird. I guess he snuck right around us.

Cooper points, Hootch backs.









For some extra fun, we brought a few pen raised chukars to work the dogs on in case we didn't see any birds. TAK or "Little Tommy Kosmack" as I started calling him, did great. This dog has some serious potential.










I know that Tex has a few pics. I hope he will post them up. Here are a few more fun ones from our day. Hopefully I'll get one more go at Pheasants before the season ends.

Cheeto's anyone?









Corn Dogs.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Lucky buggers!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> We hunted a good hour or more when Cooper went on point. I was excited as I worked towards him, finally I could see a Rooster laying low in the grass. I had all day to get ready. I worked in, flushed the bird, then proceeded to miss two shots at that bird. I am going to remember that miss for a long time. We had actually seen a Rooster! I hadn't seen one on that property all year. A few minutes later Tex and Hunter flushed another Rooster (and missed the shots). Shane and I worked through where that bird landed with no results. Tex and Hunter went through right after us and Tex was able to shoot the first Rooster of the day. I felt good because no matter what happened after that, we weren't going to get skunked like I did last year.


I have had plenty of days like that; on the positive side of things; there are now a few more birds there for next year.


----------

